# Arkat - VF Performance or Enhance Pro Athlete?



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Those of you feeding Arkat - which do you feed? 

I have a friend in Memphis who is wondering. 

I still can't seem to get any reliably in this area.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have been feeding Enhance 30/22% for about 6/7 months. I really like the food. 60 lb dog, 2 cups per day. 70 lb dog, 2 1/2 cups a day. Do not over feed or you will get a little more stool. This feed is very calorie dense. Easy to over feed. These are working dogs.


----------



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a 11mth old and friend with a pup the same age and we both feed VF puppy both really like good coat, good energy, and small stool feed 2 cups a day she is about 50lbs. Will stick with it.


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

I live in Memphis as well. Have been using Enhance 30/22 for nearly a year, though I did try one bag of the new VF 30/20 before duck season and I think I liked it better. I've noticed the same about Enhance..that you have to be careful not to overfeed or it'll just result in increased stools. My dogs coat seemed a little better wiht the VF. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Where did you get it? 

I'd like to try the VF - just can't get it here. But I'm over that way a lot. Tri State perhaps?


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

*food*

I have been feeding enhance for 8 months now dogs seem to like no problems with stool.
You can get it from Tri state supply in West Memphis,Ar 870-735-6863


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

merrymaker where are you at in Mid Tn. Greg Mcbride is a sub distributor in your area. If you email me at [email protected] I will send you his number and you can contact him. 
I feed the VF Performance dog does great on it. 55lb female and 2 cups a day and may have to cut her back a little. I also feed the Active Adult to a 35 lb female that I don't work as much and she does real well on 1 cup a day. 

Thank You
Gary


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

Tri State won't stock VF because they don't have enough clients wanting it. They do sell a lot of Enhance. Contact Arkat's regional rep and they'll arrange to get you some.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

We are a a sub-dealer for Arkat in North Mississippi. 

We stock the VF as well as all of the other formulas. 

Don't hesitate to contact me for info. re: a local dealer or if we can help. Delievery is available within our territory if whole pallett is ordered, can be mixed.

The VF is awsome. The Enhance is what got us hooked but the VF is hard to beat!


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*Arkat Products*

We have been feeding Arkat products for 3 years this coming July. We have fed both the Enhance Pro Athlete and the VF Performance. We also use the Enhance Hunters Edge 24-18 for the not so active dogs at different times of the year. It is very easy to overfeed. These are both such high quality calorie dense feeds that you feed a lot less.
We prefer the VF over the Enhance but both are awesome products. We feed the VF Performance 30-20. Coats look great and the dogs perform well. The VF is totally by-product free and corn free which is what we like also. We feed our puppies the VF Puppy and we have also used the Enhance Large Breed Puppy. We have a few senior dogs that we feed Senior too. They have a complete line of dog, cat, horse, deer and fish feed. Check out their website at www.arkat.com. You can go to the dealer locator page and put in your zipcode to find the dealer located nearest you. If you still have trouble finding it, call the 800# on the website and ask for Laurie, she will help you find a dealer since the website is constantly being updated.


----------

